# First trip after torn achilles...



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Ripped my achilles in half last August playing soccer, had surgery, rehab, as well as rehabbing on my own. Just got back from Tahoe and couldn't be more stoked to be back on the slopes again!


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

Fuck yeah dude. That sounds like it would be a frustrating injury to recovery from. Happy shreddin


----------



## MJP (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks man. It's been brutal, complete tear and actually tore a piece of my ankle bone when it snapped and shot it up past the wound in my calf. Pretty crazy. Had the surgery and couldn't touch the ground with my foot for 2 months. Knee scooter saved my life as far as day to day function and much better than crutches! I hit physical therapy pretty hard 3 days a week, weight training, riding the bike and using the elliptical. Haven't started jogging yet, which I'm going to give it a go next week. However, it was nice to be on a snowboard again! Less impact than the cutting motion of playing soccer or basketball, but my legs felt like noodles the next day!


----------

